

Lots of Animals Learn, but Smarter Isn’t Better - rms
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/05/06/science/06dumb.html?partner=rssuserland&emc=rss&pagewanted=all

======
signa11
in the immortal words of ogden-nash:

here's a good rule of thumb:

too clever is dumb

what's more interesting is that it applies to programming. quite nicely too!

